# Hair Stylists Help



## ashleeeynicoool (Sep 17, 2009)

This is long, but I need to share a bit of my hair history in order for anyone to answer my question. I dyed my hair bleached blonde for 3 years (naturally a dirty blonde). In september of last year, I decided to dye my hair dark brown, and then a month later dyed it black. It faded back to dark brown and by November of that year I was sick of the dark hair and wanted to be blonde again. I made the bright decision to do this at home by using the Clariol bleach kit. I bleached my hair once and my hair turned a lovely shade of bright orange with bleach blonde roots (which was expected). I bleached it a second time and it was still orange, just brighter and more vibrant. I then went to a hair dresser who said it could be fixed no problem. Well, after sitting through about 3 hours of bleaching and toning, she discovered that the orange just would not lift. She said it was because my hair was so porous, and black hair dye was difficult to lift. She ended up dying my hair this awful dark blonde/orange looking color so that I would be semi happy. She suggested I wait a few months and come back so she can bleach it again, OR that I use semi-permanent hair dye until my hair was repaired. My hair was in awful shape. Breaking at the root, falling out, frizzy and just all around in bad shape. I dyed it back dark with semi permanent hair dye and deep conditioned the hell out of it until it got back to normal. A year later, my hair is fine (but still very thin), and I was wondering if I tried bleaching my hair again this time around, would I run into the same problems as I did before? My hair is dark brown now, but I have been using only semi hair dye for the past year. Since I've been using semi, and my hair is dark blonde under all of the dye, I figured it would be a bit easier to bleach out. I'm tired of the dark hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HELP! 

And before anyone says anything, I don't have the finances to drop $200 on my hair right now, so visiting a hair dresser is out of the question.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't reccomend you used bleach again untill the hair as grown out fully from root to tip.
I had my hair bleached platinum 9 month ago and it wrecked my hair, while it feels back to normal now it really isn't, you can still see breakage on the last 2hinches or so.
It' taken 9 months of intensive conditioning treatments and regular cuts to remove most of the damaged ends, my hair is collarbone lenght and by Christmas I should be rid of all damage.

What lenght hair have you got? Your best bet is grow out as much damage as possible while still using your semi-permanent colors (these are fairly safe in terms of causing damage and relatively easy removal when you get bored of the color) then go back to blonde and if your ends still fell dry get a trim.
It would be better for your hair to go blonde gradually with highlights but whatever you do make sure you use a professional quality bleach.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2009)

If I were you, I would stop dying ur hair altogether and keep using a deep conditioner on it. I dont know how long ur hair is but Id also get  a good cut if u can afford to lose that length. Lifting color out of ur hair is sooo damaging and I wouldnt want u to face that all over again especially when ur hair is on its track to getting healthy.

Semi permanent hair color isnt that bad but it still is changing ur hair. 

Like, Ill tell u my story. I have dark brown hair naturally. In high school, I colored it red and a dark purple, and then when all that was over I had blonde highlights all over. Now my hair did fine through all that, and it was still pretty healthy. I glossed it to cover the highlights a few times, and then last June I decided to dye it black. I was doing 20 volume with the black, all over. Then I stopped and only did my roots with 20 volume (I have some gray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I did the black for 14 months. I finally got sick of it just a few weeks ago and decided to go lighter and get some highlights. We sliced 10 volume with bleach through my hair just to lighten the black to a brown. Then we did highlights with 40volume and bleach to really lift so id have the highlights and not black. My hair is already thin but it was pretty dry and damaged and weak so I gotta wait a good few weeks to do more highlights to get the color i want

When u lift a dark color out of ur hair it usually comes up with a lot of red tones in it and it really is damaging because ur stripping the hair.

Like I said, to keep ur hair healthy, i would just stop coloring ur hair and keep taking good care of it. I just cant recommend anything from a drugstore to u, its not good stuff to use on ur hair. id save like 10 bucks a paycheck and then call some salons to see what theyd charge u for what ur trying to do. regardless of anything, lifting the color out of ur hair is going to be damaging. I dont know whats in the at-home color kits but even if u could just get a gloss at a salon (they are cheap, and deposit color into the hair but uses a zero lift developer so its not that damaging at all).

I hope I helped u, hopefully it wasnt that confusing


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 18, 2009)

bleach really ruins your hair, i had to quit going blonde myself and settled for a light brown color. i really don't think u should start bleaching ur hair blonde again after u've got it back to normal. maybe you can just go for a darker blonde like a pretty caramel or a light mocha brown. i know how it feels to get sick of having dark brown hair too, but u don't have to lighten it up so much that it kills ur hair just for a change. and if u do dye it, make sure to invest in a really good deep conditioner and use it everytime u shampoo, hot oil treatments are also really good to use once a week. u don't want ur hair to breakoff again, that is the worst!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 18, 2009)

If I have any clients that have dark or black hair that want to go to blonde, I will always color remove. Period. It wont make you hair blonde, it just strips all the pigment from the dye out of your hair.
It smells like rotten eggs, but you'll get over it!
Pravana makes a great color remover. It's what I use on clients and myself. 
I will sit my clients under the dryer with a cap on for 15 minutes and see what my results are. Usually it comes out some craptastic color, but it saves you from lifting 5 levels (example, a 4KG to a 9N). When you color remove your taking 2-3 levels off your hair & that means less time & damage with the bleach. 
I still would go lighter blonde in stages still. If you sat in my chair, I would color remove & add highlights. I would not bleach your hair from root to tip. Slowly get the look you want with highlights or even slices.
I had black hair in March and had blonde hair by August, with minimal damage. 
Blonde takes time if you don't want to look or feel like a sponge!
Your hair will smell like that sulfar nasty smell for the next 4 showers, it goes away when dry.


----------



## vica (Sep 18, 2009)

DO NOT touch any bleach until all the previously colored hair has been chopped off and all you have is new hair!!!! i have a story to tell u!!!... three ago when i had just started beauty school, i had long dark brown hair that i colored a few times with box dye... i decided to dye it blue black with a box dye, then a week later i got a curly perm! my hair was black and frizzy and breaking off (idk wtf i was thinkin) lol. i got a hair trim but the breakage was so bad and the perm wasnt as pretty as i thought it would be , i kept on gettin a trim every week until my hair was a few inches past my shoulders. then after almost 6 months, i decided that i wanted my hair brown again. now since the girls i started with at beauty school (including me) were still newbies at haircolor, we decided to bleach my entire head TWICE. it ended up being an uneven orangey color with some parts greenish that wouldnt take any color but we toned it to a level 4 red brown and i was still happy with it even though i had to cut my damaged hair even shorter! now, my hair is past booby legnth and is healthy.

in my opinion, i would keep on applying semi color UNTIL all damaged ends have been cut off, then its safe to color/bleach.... are you getting it done at the salon? you can just buy the color at sallys mix with 10-15 vol (that makes it semi color) and do it yourself and save some money. AND KEEP ON DEEP CONDITIONING!!! joico k-pak is good 

coloring bleached hair dark always makes it LOOk healthier because ur adding color to hair not stripping it but it doesnt make your hair necessarily healthy enough to bleach again. your just going back to square one.
if u bleached ur hair now, it will eventually (if not already) lost its porosity (and turn green) and it will stay that way no matter what u put on it....unless u really cant wait, you can just cut off the legnth and get a cute short cut so u can color it sooner.   hth...and good luck


----------



## blondemafia76 (Sep 20, 2009)

the poster with the idea of color remover is hands down, the best idea to get to blonde, all be it gradually, with less damage. 

Since you cant go to a hair dresser, what about a beauty college? I have had wonderful experiences with those, they are always under guidance, esp when you go with a clear idea in mind as to what you want done. They are very reasonable. 

Other than that, if you must do it at home, you are gonna need to do a lot of research. You can get the pravana that the other poster talked about, Extended Lengths Beauty Supply Discount Salon Hair Products and Hair Color with out a license, but please, use it carefully.


----------



## Honey10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Any girl knows which is this tone number of color to dye my hair?, as a base as a highlight...

http://noticias.terra.es/genteycultu...n-new-york.jpg

http://gringain.files.wordpress.com/.../giselle62.jpg


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ I use Redken's EQ shades and it looks to me to be a 6G base & 8N or 9N highlights.

What is your color now btw?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 22, 2009)

i do agree with these ladies, id stop dying your hair a let it grow out fully. i dyed my hair black when i was about 13 i did this until the age of 16. i am now growing out all the colour, because black is such a stubborn colour to get rid of, black is for life. where as if it was blonde you could do alot more with it. by letting it grow out to dirty blonde you can dye it which ever colour you'd like. but its quite difficult with it being dark brown/black. use alot of conditioner and put hot oils on regularly. hope this helped. kindest regards Kayleigh x x x


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 24, 2009)

I know I am totally late on this topic but if you are looking to go blonde, I agree with the poster that said color removal. Even if you let it grow out but you keep adding any color to it you will still have to remove it. Like the poster I had black hair and I got to platinum blonde using a color remover, I think it took me three months but it wasn't damaged and it looked awesome.


----------



## chelseanolan (Dec 21, 2013)

is it okay to put pravana hair color extract on bleached hair?? or visa versa?


----------



## chelseanolan (Dec 21, 2013)

is it okay to put bleach on your hair after putting the pravana color extract?


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

clslvr6spd said:


> If I have any clients that have dark or black hair that want to go to blonde, I will always color remove.


  thats what i was thinking. why didnt she color remove!? especially knowing it was black pigment.


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

chelseanolan said:


> is it okay to put bleach on your hair after putting the pravana color extract?


  yes. but do it gradually, like a full head highlight. never bleach your hair all at one.


----------



## MoonLotus1 (Jul 3, 2014)

straight hair myself, it's easy to create the type of machine.

. I dyed it back dark hair natural special. Coffee + egg yolk + wine rhum. 
Effective than I imagined, very beautiful and lustrous hair


----------

